# Body Under British Parking Lot May Be King Richard III



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2012)

For centuries, William Shakespeare seemed to have the last word. His Richard III glowered and leered from the stage, a monster in human form and a character so repugnant "that dogs bark at me as I halt by them." In Shakespeare's famous play, the hunchbacked king claws his way to the throne and methodically murders most of his immediate family—his wife, older brother, and two young nephews—until he suffers defeat and death on the battlefield at the hands of a young Tudor hero, Henry VII.

To shed new light on the long vilified king, a British scientific team has tracked down and excavated his reputed burial spot and exhumed skeletal remains that may well belong to the long-lost monarch. The team is conducting a CSI-style investigation of the body in hopes of conclusively identifying Richard III, a medieval king who ruled England for two brief years before perishing at the Battle of Bosworth in 1485. Results on the investigation are expected in January.

[...]

_Heather Pringle_
for National Geographic News


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2012)

Και κατάφεραν να βρουν απογόνους του Ριχάρδου από τη μητρική γραμμή, ωστε να συγκρίνουν το DNA. To πως και γιατί κάθισε κάποιος σε ανύποπτο χρόνο και έψαξε, εδώ. Ενδιαφερον έχει ο πίνακας που δίνει αυτή η σελίδα με τα ονόματα των απογόνων. Και βλέπουμε ότι κρατάει γερά και για πολλές γενιές, μέχρι το 19ο αιώνα, η παράδοση της ονοματοδοσίας, όλες οι ανηψιές του Ριχάρδου είναι Βαρβάρες ή Άννες.


----------

